# I made a blog!



## Woodi (Jun 17, 2009)

I had been feeling stale lately, and needed something new besides talking on forums a lot of my days.
I will be posting in it a lot, maybe everyday. What do you think? Crawford helped me set up the banner with my choice of photos from my collection, and is hosting it on his SoapMaker site.

You will see four banners in all, (more to come later) and it changes each time you go to my site anew. One of them is a collage of wildlife I've photographed around here. Tell me how you like it?

I'm tickled pink with this. Finally, something of my own to do online! 

(but don't worry, I'll continue to visit this forum..)

http://www.soapmaker.ca/Blog/


----------



## heyjude (Jun 17, 2009)

Beautiful pictures!!! Especially love the banner at the top. 

Will enjoy visiting the blog to see your soap and photography.   

Jude


----------



## Sibi (Jun 17, 2009)

OMG, you live in my dream place!!!  What a lovely view and home!  My dream is to buy a small, cottage type house right on a lake with a view just like yours.  You must love living there with all of God's beauty surrounding you 24/7.


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2009)

very very nice blog


----------



## Dixie (Jun 17, 2009)

Looks great! Beautiful place!!!


----------



## Lindy (Jun 17, 2009)

Diane - I like it!  Very friendly and welcoming plus your pictures are, as always, wonderful.  I love your banner and I'm betting those are your pics.

Nice read and I'll be following this one.  Thanks for letting us know.

Lindy


----------



## Woodi (Jun 17, 2009)

Yes, these are all my own photos, Lindy...I want to keep it real.


----------



## angbaby4974 (Jun 17, 2009)

I love it!  I hit refresh on my browser just so I could see all the banner pics LOL
I adore the story about the birds!  Too cute!


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2009)

Diane , your blog is great and your location is to die for . The pictures are beyond fantastic. Way to go, can't wait to read more .

Kitn


----------



## topcat (Jun 17, 2009)

I love it Diane!  I, too, had to look at all the banner pics - I love them all, especially the fall shot with the trees in all their glorious colour.....looking forward to  hearing more about the birds    and I love the railing around your deck area - amazing!  And please post more about your soaping  

Tanya


----------



## Woodi (Jun 19, 2009)

Well topcat, my soaproom has been a bit idle lately, whilst I ramp up my social life. I tend to be a bit of a hermit in wintertime, and gain weight too....so it's really good to get outdoors, meet some people, make new friends.
I have made a new friend who lives north of Toronto, and she wants to come learn to soap with me, so I'm now cleaning up and refreshing the soaproom (which I share with my washer/dryer). Will post pics of that too, as soon as I clean it up (almost there...).

Meanwhile, I made a new soap banner, of various soaps I've made which were photo-worthy over the years. 
I'm afraid I don't make beautiful bars, just really good-lathering ones, with nice moisture qualities and good hardness.  But a friend sent me a bunch of new colors and some micas to play with, so I'm going to make a batch today. Yikes, it's now 3:10 in the afternoon, and I just got home from the docs and some shopping....better run!
Thanks for looking!


----------



## studioalamode (Jun 19, 2009)

Diane, lovely blog!  Your banners are wonderful!  All of them (I refreshed so I could see them all)!

Your place looks so inviting, very calm and peaceful.  Really nice job.  I bet you will enjoy it.  It really is nice having a place to record thoughts, crafts and family happenings.  Your little birds look quite at home there.


----------



## topcat (Jun 19, 2009)

Diane, I had to go look for the new soap banner pic - very nice!  I particularly like the look of that yellow-toned log with, is it a dark purple?, swirl.  Where does your new friend hail from north of Toronto?  I visited over there a while back - a long while now! - and drove from Toronto up to North Bay.  Beautiful countryside.

Tanya


----------



## Woodi (Jun 20, 2009)

topcat: my new friend is in the Caledon Hills. I haven't met her yet. 

Summertime is always so very busy here! = the dead opposite of winter. By the time October rolls around, and all the vacationers leave, it gets very very quiet, almost scary-quiet. So: country living isn't ALL peaches and cream. :roll:


----------

